# New Additions...



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

New additions to my tank..just thought i shared some pics
any tips on how to take pictures? still new with this whole dslr camera stuff lol 

red star fish










hawaiian flame wrasse


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

so you are the one got them from Alex?  they look lovely, what does the starfish eat anyways?


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

darthvictor said:


> so you are the one got them from Alex?  they look lovely, what does the starfish eat anyways?


Nope wasnt me lol

I feed it mysis shrimp


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

new mandarin


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do_0b said:


> new mandarin
> 
> were is the old one
> they are always new. just first one and never again
> ...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

can i ask where you picked up the fromia sea star from? i had one and my stupid emrald crab started to eat it, so i've been looking for another one.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

That is a nice looking star fish..lovely


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

sig said:


> do_0b said:
> 
> 
> > new mandarin
> ...


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Flexin5 said:


> can i ask where you picked up the fromia sea star from? i had one and my stupid emrald crab started to eat it, so i've been looking for another one.


i got it at coralreefshop


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

explor3r said:


> That is a nice looking star fish..lovely


Thanks Alex! see you on saturday


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do_0b said:


> sig said:
> 
> 
> > this is my first mandarin...i picked it up from Dave today. I meant "new" as in new fish..sorry for any misunderstanding
> ...


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the same type of starfish for over a month now and its doing great. I've read that they are very difficult to keep, but so far so good for me. How long did you acclimate yours for do_ob?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've had the same starfish for some number of months now - I got mine from SUM. Mine has six arms too 

Haven't been to the new shop yet - how is it?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is a good link for training your Mandarins. http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=256327 hope it helps I am thinking of getting 1 too


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I've had the same starfish for some number of months now - I got mine from SUM. Mine has six arms too
> 
> Haven't been to the new shop yet - how is it?


New store is pretty nice, very clean, the coral tanks are starphire glass i believe and shawn (one of the owners) is very knowledgable. If you are ever on the way out to Burlington I would recommend you check out the shop.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Post some new pics of your tank already!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

what are you feeding the goby is it picky?


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

shark said:


> what are you feeding the goby is it picky?


eats whatever is in the tank lol

and Dave pics will be coming soon to a thread near you


----------

